# You Tube Video



## jeff (Apr 7, 2008)

This has to be a joke, right?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuZDaF48oD0

I love when he parts off with a hacksaw at the end.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 8, 2008)

Scared me. Should be titled, "How not to turn wood."

Chris


----------



## Tanner (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought I did good on that video![:0]  Just kidding.  He was looking for his rounder?  I was like what the heck is he talking about.  I was waiting for his skew to get caught and catch him in the chin.  There no way he has ever opened up a book or watched a professional video on turning.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 8, 2008)

Scared me to death [:0] Look for this guy to be selling 3.00 slimlines in a town near you.
If he lives long enough [}]


----------



## negid (Apr 8, 2008)

Did he seriously just cut off a piece of wood moving at 4000 rpm!! It just makes me shake my head.


At least he has sharp tools?


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow...like Tim, I got a chuckle out of his tool names. I had to rewind it a couple times to hear, but I'm pretty sure he picked up his skew and said, "this here will be our straightener out...". 

Unreal, I thought he was going to get his finger sucked into the gap between the wood and the tool rest. Scary stuff.

Did anyone else notice that shirt? Is that a firefighter's emblem on there? "Hand me that 'fire-put-outer' and I'll head up on the roof!" []


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, sadly funny. And yes, it was a straightener out brand skew.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 8, 2008)

Did any of you notice that he has over 100 video clips that he has made?


----------



## rherrell (Apr 8, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## R2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen articles on turning under the name "Shavings". This could be called "scrapings".
The safety issues this brings up would make a good tutorial!!!

Very sad to see such stuff in the public domain.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good grief!


----------



## Darley (Apr 8, 2008)

[:0][:0][xx(][xx(][xx(] I wouldn't ask him to slab my logs, what a butcher, some one should ask him to do a video on pen turning [][}][:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 8, 2008)

But his skew technique was wonderful! I guess I meant "straightener" technique.[}][] I guess that's about all it's good for the way he uses it. Oh, and his "bead" was gorgeous.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 8, 2008)

How to turn all your tools in to scrapers. First, weld your tool rest into place, making sure it is set really high...

I bet he calls a pair of pliers his squeezers and a hammer his pounder.[xx(]


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
The video was priceless...But those comments after had me rolling. LOL!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 8, 2008)

I was in a hurry when I posted before. A few things bothered me about this little video. At first I thought it was supposed to be a joke. But in review I don't believe it was. I honestly think he believes he's doing something positive. So out of respect, I'll say he has indeed done something positive. He has demonstrated positively horrible turning safety and techniques. It should have been titled, "How to make a not bat", or "How to turn a perfectly good piece of Ash into drivel". But after looking at his beaded end I don't blame him for not cutting the cove of the "bat's" shoulder. I don't think he can.[:0]


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 8, 2008)

Amazing simply amazing


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish our filter didn't block out YouTube. Sounds interesting.[V][V][:0]


----------



## DozerMite (Apr 8, 2008)

That's not how you guys turn?[:0]

I do it just like that.[:I]

I'll have to give the hacksaw a try though [B)][B)]


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> This has to be a joke, right?


Nope, I don't think it's a joke, I think what we are seeing is a self taught  wood turner!

If we could contact this person I believe we would find that he hasn't a clue as to what he is doing wrong.

I gaurantee you we have members on this very forum who have similar turning techniques and why not?  I taught myself how to turn and made several dozen pens before joining the local turning club.  I was chatting with a member, bashing the skew as being too dangerous because it kept grabbing and tearing up my blanks.

He invited me to his shop for a little one-on-one and was horrified when he saw my stance, how I held the tools, how I didn't use the tool rest properly, the angles I used to attack the wood, etc.  I now know how to turn properly but my point is had I not visited his shop I would have never learned the proper way of turning and no doubt would have continued "self taught" just as the fellow in the video.

We read posts from members like this everyday and don't even realize it.  Think about the members posting about getting catches ALL the time or that their blanks are ALWAYS blowing up then think about this video and see if you can see why they have so many problems.

Perhaps we should make this video manditory viewing and tell new members "If you do this, find someone to teach you how to turn"


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! That actually raised my blood preasure just watching it!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 8, 2008)

That might be the most frightening thing I've ever seen.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never been close to a wood lathe, how ever I think I know more about the safety protocols and tool rest set up than that!! I'm surprised he wasn't wearing a tie, or loose clothing[B)] he reminds me of a FORMER student that kept leaving the chuck key in a lathe, repeatedly!! bouncing off his leg, really didn't bother him, but when it hit dead center of the lowest portion of his manliness, he figured it out, fortunately for the world he hopefully can not reproduce


----------



## LEAP (Apr 9, 2008)

Felt like I was watching a car wreck about to happen. Good thing he was turning soft wood or he would have had that skew handle bouncing off his chin. Another example that common sense is anythig but common.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 9, 2008)

The gap between the tool rest and the piece of wood was incredible, he done everything wrong. I hope no new turners think this is the way to do it![V]

What a butcher he is!


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 9, 2008)

Unbelieveable!!!!

Am I mistaken or was he using the wrong side of the sandpaper some of the time?

jeff


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know where I cn buy a rounder or straightner?  I already have the hacksaw.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 9, 2008)

At least all the comments on Youtube were negative. Hopefully that will scare off the beginners.


----------



## AFTim (Apr 10, 2008)

The whole thing horrified me as a safety manager. Did anyone notice him reach over a spinning drive center to retrieve the "baseball bat"?


----------



## penhead (Apr 10, 2008)

WoW..like a Stephen King novel for the woodturning world...

I mean, did he really use a hacksaw to cut that off with the lathe spinning at 4K...impressively ignorant.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 10, 2008)

> I love when he parts off with a hacksaw at the end.



Good Grief! 
What  A Goof!!!

But guess what... I saw Alan Lacer... in person... separate the lid of a box from the bottom using a hacksaw blade...  And Yes, it was on the lathe and it was spinning. 

I tried it once and ruined a good hacksaw blade, I was able to save the blank.


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 10, 2008)

Yikes!!! Did you notice his handle 'Drunk'in, he definitely looked like it to me


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 10, 2008)

i had to turn it off, I could not  stand the noise!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 18, 2008)

For the first time I watched this vid. I've used a hacksaw but I haven't sawed all the way through. Yeesh!!!


----------

